# [S] 5 Etappen Tour durch den Schwarzwald



## mahaju (6. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich suche eine 5 Etappen Tour durch den Schwarzwald, welche so Tages Etappen von ca 30-45KM hat. Ich fände es cool, wenn es eine wäre, die vom Mittleren Schwarzwald nach Freiburg führt.

Danke im Vorraus

LG
Maurice


----------



## Oetti03 (6. April 2008)

Zum einen der hier: http://www.westweg.de/

Und dann gäbs noch diesen: http://www.schwarzwald-tourismus.info/reisethemen/mountainbiking/bike_crossing

Etappen und Einstieg/Ausstieg kannst du dir ja individuell zusammenstellen!

Viel Spaß beim Planen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahaju (6. April 2008)

Hallo,
den Westweg finde ich schon man Super. Darf man im Schwarwald eig. Übernachten? In so Schutzhütten, oder gibt es das da nicht?
LG
Maurice


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Hallo,
> den Westweg finde ich schon man Super. Darf man im Schwarwald eig. Übernachten? In so Schutzhütten, oder gibt es das da nicht?
> LG
> Maurice



Es gibt zwar überall offene Hütten und Unterstände aber übernachten ist da verboten.


----------



## mahaju (6. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Es gibt zwar überall offene Hütten und Unterstände aber übernachten ist da verboten.



Schade.. Und wie sieht es da aus mit Übernachten?
LG
Maurice


----------



## knoflok (6. April 2008)

Hey you - higher mammal;
Can-you-read?



> ... aber übernachten ist da verboten ...



Aber wo kein Kläger... ?


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

Klar, wenn du dich Abends mit einer Isomatte in so eine Hütte verziehst und am nächsten Morgen zeitig weiterziehst kratzt das wahrscheinlich keinen. Aber Feuer solltest du nicht machen (auch nicht mit dem Kocher) sonst kann es richtig teuer werden, besonders falls eine erhöhte Feuerwarnstufe herrscht.
Aber im Schwarzwald ist man ja nur auch nicht gerade fern der Zivilisation. Wenn du die Etappen so planst, dass du in größeren Orten landest findet sich immer eine Pension oder Wanderheim.


----------



## mahaju (6. April 2008)

Ok, und was würde es kosten, wenn man mit nem Gaskocher erwischt wird? 

Ne, da werd ich mal schauen, wie ichs mache..

LG
Maurice


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Ok, und was würde es kosten, wenn man mit nem Gaskocher erwischt wird?



Genug um für jeden Tag ein nettes Hotel zu buchen


----------



## mahaju (6. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Genug um für jeden Tag ein nettes Hotel zu buchen



Sicher? Was kostet denn da so ne Unterkunft?

Wie siehts mit Kartenmaterial für den Westweg aus? Es gibt ja diese Karten für 35E..

Gibts die nicht noch billiger oder in einem Buch?

Was ist mit der Strecke für einen GPS Gerät?

LG
Maurice


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

Wenn dich die genauen BuÃgelder interessieren wende dich einfach ans Ordnungsamt  FÃ¼r ne Ãbernachtung in Pensionen kommst du schon fÃ¼r ca 30â¬ pro Nacht weg, je mehr Komfort desto teurer.
Karten nimmst du am besten die 1:50000 Freizeitkarten vom Schwarzwaldverein, fÃ¼r den Westweg am einfachsten das Komplettset das du ja offenbar auch schon gefunden hast. Es gibt auch einen ReisefÃ¼hrer fÃ¼r den Westweg aber den brauchst du eigentlich nicht wenn du die Karten hast. Die Karten im Buch kannst du fÃ¼r die Navigation mit dem Fahrrad sowieso vergessen.
Wenn du ein GPS-GerÃ¤t hast ist der Track kein Problem, den kann ich dir geben. Schick mir einfach eine PN mit deiner E-Mailadresse. Ich hab den Westweg dieses Jahr auch in 5 Etappen in der Planung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mahaju (6. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn dich die genauen Bußgelder interessieren wende dich einfach ans Ordnungsamt  Für ne Übernachtung in Pensionen kommst du schon für ca 30 pro Nacht weg, je mehr Komfort desto teurer.
> Karten nimmst du am besten die 1:50000 Freizeitkarten vom Schwarzwaldverein, für den Westweg am einfachsten das Komplettset das du ja offenbar auch schon gefunden hast. Es gibt auch einen Reiseführer für den Westweg aber den brauchst du eigentlich nicht wenn du die Karten hast. Die Karten im Buch kannst du für die Navigation mit dem Fahrrad sowieso vergessen.
> Wenn du ein GPS-Gerät hast ist der Track kein Problem, den kann ich dir geben. Schick mir einfach eine PN mit deiner E-Mailadresse. Ich hab den Westweg dieses Jahr auch in 5 Etappen in der Planung.




Ok, aber wir wollen von Pforzheim nur bis Freiburg fahren.

PN kommt!

LG
Maurice


----------



## mahaju (6. April 2008)

Ich habe deine Mail erhalten, Danke!

Nun an alle Freiburger:
Kennt ihr eine schöne Strecke von Feldberg nach St. Märgen?

LG
Maurice


----------



## ciao heiko (7. April 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eine schöne Strecke von Feldberg nach St. Märgen?



Wie wäre es mit dem Westweg  

Von Turner auf nach St. Märgen gibt es fast ehe nur den einen Weg der im Prinzp parrallel zur Strasse läuft, der aber sehr schön ist. Und von Hinterzarten zum Turner bietet sich der Westweg an. Auf die Weistannenhöhe ist mal ein steiles Schiebestück von ca 200m Länge.

Vom Feldberg nach Hinterzarten geht auch der Westweg und der Georg Thoma Weg. Der letztere ist schöner, aber auch bei Wanderern sehr beliebt. Und da du hier in einer sensiblen Gegend bist, würde ich das nur unter der Woche fahren, wenn sehr wenig Betrieb ist. 

Mit dem übernachten in Schutzhütten würde ich mir wenig Gedanken machen. Wenn du spät kommst und früh gehst gibt es da nie Probleme. Ich habe das früher auch so gemacht. Schutzhütten gibt es viele, aber leider oft gerade nicht da, wo du eine bräuchtest oder sie sind zum übernachten nicht geeignet. Da solltest du mit einer detailierten Karte vorplanen. 

Mit Feuer musst du vorsichtig sein. Oft gibt es da aber eine Feuerstelle mit dabei und bei einem Gaskocher sehe ich wenig Probleme. Vieleicht wirst du mal ermahnt, aber das du wirklich eine Strafe bekommst, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

ciao heiko


----------



## ironalex (7. April 2008)

Wie würden hier die Westwegkenner die Frequentierung durch Wanderer eben diesen, an Sonn- und Feiertagen bei gutem Wetter, beschreiben?

Konkret geht es darum das wir zu viert eine 3-4Tagestour an Fronleichnam planen und sich da die Frage stellt, ob es besonders sinnvoll ist da dann zu fahren oder man doch besser zB. in die Vogesen zum biken geht?
Und den Westweg stattdessen lieber ein anderes Mal unter Woche fährt?

Vielen Dank
Gruß Alex


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

An den "Höhepunkten" (geografisch gesehen) ist am Wochenende und Feiertagen schon sehr viel los. Ich bin zwar auch schon am Sonntag von der Badener Höhe nach Forbach runter aber da sind dann sehr viele Fußgänger unterwegs.


----------



## mahaju (7. April 2008)

Hallo ciao heiko,
danke für deine Antwort, sie hat mir auf jeden fall sehr geholfen. Ich habe mir jetzt das:http://www.amazon.de/Wanderkarte-We...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207577131&sr=8-2 bestellt, sind denn da die Schutzhütten eingezeichnet?
LG
Maurice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

In den Karten vom Schwarzwaldverein sind sie auf jeden Fall drin.
Ich frag mich grade wie der ganze Schwarzwald in 1:50000 auf *eine* Karte passen soll??? Das wÃ¤re eine Tapete  und zusammengefaltet dick wie ein Buch. Die 30â¬ fÃ¼r gescheites Kartenmaterial sollte doch wohl aufzutreiben sein


----------



## horstj (7. April 2008)

an wochenenden und feiertagen bei womöglich gutem wetter sollten die hochklassiken panorama und wanderwegsabschnitte m.E. von Bikergruppen gemieden werden. es gibt zwar nach meiner erfahrung meist keinen grossen ärger, aber es macht auch keine Laune für die einen und anderen nicht. biken macht keine spass, wenn man auf kinder, hunde und wanderopas machten muss, und umgekehrt habe ich mich schon mächtig über biker geärgert, wenn ich mit den Kleinen im Wald war (immer nach vorne gucken Leute!)

jenseits der traumabschnitte mit wanderparkplatznähe ist es aber meist kein problem.


----------



## ciao heiko (7. April 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> das:http://www.amazon.de/Wanderkarte-We...bs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207577131&sr=8-2 bestellt, sind denn da die Schutzhütten eingezeichnet?



Auf dem Ausschnitt bei Amazon, ist mal so ein rotes Häuschen eingezeichnet. Sieht aus wie eine Schutzhütte. Ob da aber alle markiert sind?
Ich empfehle so. Plane grob, wo Ihr in etwa übernachten werdet. Dann kannst du hier z.B. fragen ob einer an der Stelle eine Schutzhütte kennt.

Wenn du unterwegs bist und eine geeignete Schutzhütte findest. Lieber etwas zu früh dort bleiben und am nächsten Tag etwas mehr fahren, als sich bis zu nächsten kämpfen und die ist eine Bruchbude. Viele Hüttchen sind nicht mehr so einladend. 

Meine Erfahrungen sind halt 20 Jahre alt, als ich die ganze Strecke gewandert bin. Und zu Fuss kannst halt nicht immer nochmal 10 km bis zur nächsten Hütte draufpacken.

Auf dem Farrenkopf hinter Hausach war damals mal eine sehr schöne Hütte, fast schon ein Wanderheim. Weiss jemand ob das noch so ist?

Schön war auch in der Nähe (oder auf?) des Langmartskopf wo man unter dem Dach schlafen konnte.

Wegen des Datum würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Im Bereich von Hornisgrinde, Schliffkopf und Feldberg auf breite Wege oder frühe Uhrzeit ausweichen. Ansonsten ist an jedem Wochenende etwa gleich viel los. 

ciao heiko


----------



## Cook (7. April 2008)

Hallöchen werte Westwegfreunde!
Der Wander-Westweg ist einfach perfekt für richtig ursprüngliches mountainbiken. Ich bin viel im Gebiet zwischen Forbach und Hausach unterwegs. Auch die Hardliner-Variante, wo du komplett auf der Originalroute bleibst und somit auch schieben und tragen mußt, finde ich sehr erlebnisreich. Ansonsten können die unfahrbaren Passagen leicht umfahren werden.
Wanderer: Westwegwanderer sind weniger das Problem. Es sind die Möchtegern-Sonntagswanderer, die im Umkreis der markanten Punkte und Parkplätzen ihr Recht auf Gruppen-Erholung einklagen. Das nervt einfach gewaltig.
@Heiko: du meist wahrscheinlich das Wanderheim an der Wilhelmshöhe zwischen Schonach und Rohrhardsberg? Haben Freunde letztes Jahr übernachtet und waren sehr zufrieden!


----------



## ciao heiko (7. April 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> @Heiko: du meist wahrscheinlich das Wanderheim an der Wilhelmshöhe zwischen Schonach und Rohrhardsberg? Haben Freunde letztes Jahr übernachtet und waren sehr zufrieden!




Nein, nein, es müsste der Farrenkopf gewesen sein. Man muss von Hausach aus ewig hoch und auf dem ersten Gipfel war die Hütte. Damals ganz neu und mit einem Dachboden zum schlafen und relativ gross. Es war aber nicht bewirtschaftet. Da wir damals zu früh dran waren sind wir leider weiter gewandert. Die Wilhelmshöhe kenne ich auch (von ausen)


@ironalex
zu viert geht gerade noch in den meisten Hüttchen. Oft gibt es aber nur eine Bank an den Seiten und an der Rückwand für 3 Leute. Und der Boden ist meist wenig einladend.
Wasser kann ein Problem sein. Der Westweg läuft auf den Rücken, wo es oft wenig Brunnen gibt. Also wenn es heiss ist, rechzeitig nachfüllen.


Trotzdem, finde ich gut das Ihr das so plant. Mir hat das seinerzeit riesig Spass gemacht so low cost unterwegs zu sein und wenn meine Kleinen etwas älter sind, werde ich sicherlich mit dennen nochmal losziehen.

Und zur Not gibt es an der Strecke genug Wanderheime, Gasthäuser, Privatzimmer wo Ihr preiswert unterkommen könnt.


----------



## Grosser1609 (8. April 2008)

Heiko meint die Hasemannhütte auf dem Farrenkopf. Ja, die ist schön zum Übernachten....ist auch mit ein paar Kerzenstummeln etc. ausgestattet.
Auch die Langmartskopfhütte ist sehr nett und aussichtsreich, allerdings scheint das erklimmen des Dachbodens etwas problematisch...
Problem ist, wie so oft, dass kein Wasser in der Nähe ist. Also auf jedenfall nen Wassersack mitnehmen und darauf einstellen, auf den jeweils letzten KM zur geplanten Hütte ein paar Kilo extra zu schleppen.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## amerryl (8. April 2008)

Noch 3 Hüttentips aus der gleichen Ecke, sprich dem nördlichen Teil.
Die namenlose Hütte unterhalb der Prinzenhütte, am Beginn des Trails
Richtung Forbach. Traumhaft gelegen, kein Wasser in der Nähe, Feuerstelle, 
super Aussicht ins vordere Murgtal, abends einen top Sonnenuntergang genießen,
morgens den Trail.

Dann auf der anderen Talseite die Hütte an der Wegscheide, Feuerstelle,
Aussicht keine, dafür aber bei schlechtem Wetter nicht so zugig. 
Von der Wegscheide den mittleren Weg ca. 400m talwärts ist ein Brunnen.

Die Badener Höhe: Feuerstelle, kein Wasser in der Nähe, Top Aussicht ins
Rheintal, exponierte Lage, d.h. ziemlich zugig.

Gruß 
amerryl


----------



## Grosser1609 (9. April 2008)

... und zwischen Kniebis und Kinzigtal gibts mehrere, teils sogar mit Ofen und Brunnen...


----------



## Cook (9. April 2008)

Die Sache mit der Übernachtung in Hütten ist schon eine prinzipiell tolle und erlebnisreiche Sache. Allerdings leidet die Bike-Performance unter der Mehrlast von Schlafsack, Iso und Biwacksack und evtl. Verpflegung/Kocher.
Beim Wandern ist das ein kleineres Problem. Beim biken stört das Mehrgewicht gewaltig, wenn man auf kniffligen Trails mit der Trägheit der Masse auf dem Rücken zu kämpfen hat (speziell bergab). Die sinnvolle Alternative sind die Wanderheime (z.B.Ochsenstall, Wilhelmshöhe), die auch noch eine gewisse "Freiheit" in der Natur vermitteln gegenüber den Unterkünften im Tal.


----------



## mahaju (17. April 2008)

Hallo Cook,
kannst du mir evt. mehr über die Wanderheime erzählen, was kostem die usw? 

Hat evt. jemand ein paar Fotos vom Hütten?

LG
Maurice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (17. April 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Hallo Cook,
> kannst du mir evt. mehr über die Wanderheime erzählen, was kostem die usw?
> 
> Hat evt. jemand ein paar Fotos vom Hütten?
> ...


Hi Maurice!

Leider 2x Nein. Habe aus gewissen Gründen noch nie selbst in einem Wanderheim übernachtet. Ich bin auch kein Etappenfahrer.
Aber da gibt es bestimmt welche, die darüber eigene Erfahrungen haben.
Du musst halt nicht vom Westweg wegfahren. Kosten tun die auch nicht viel (15-25 schätze ich mal). Im Prinzip kannst du den Westweg mit 2 Übernachtungen machen: Ochsenstall/Hornisgrinde und Wilhelmshöhe/Rohrhardsberg. Musst mal hier suchen oder Google bemühen.


----------



## Waldgeist (18. April 2008)

Zu den Wanderheimen des Schwarzwaldvereins.... Kann leider nicht direkt verlinkt werden, daher dort über die die Navigationsleiste "Wanderheime" gehen.


Waldgeist


----------



## mahaju (21. April 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten  Mal schauen, ob noch irgendwer ein paar Pics hat..

LG
Maurice


----------



## mahaju (23. April 2008)

Die Wanderheime finde ich ja toll, aber irgendwie komm ich nicht dahinter, was die kosten, ob man sein Bike dort irgendwo unterstellen kann, und welche - wo auf dem Westweg liegen. Seinen Schlafsack muss man ja eh mitnehmen..

LG
Maurice


----------



## amerryl (23. April 2008)

Ich habe mal kurz die Karte mit den Hütten angeschaut.
Also die Im Nordschwarzwald gezeigten kannst du vergessen,
liegen entweder nicht am Westweg bzw. sind nicht mehr bewirtet
(z.B. Orgelfelsenhaus).
Rad unterstellen wird eher kein Problem sein.

Für die bewirteten Hütten reicht halt ein Hüttenschlafsack, was vom
Gewicht u. Volumen schon was spart.

Hier ist ein Beispiel für eine
bewirtete Hütte am Westweg(Hornisgrinde) mit Preisen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Die Wanderheime finde ich ja toll, aber irgendwie komm ich nicht dahinter, was die kosten, ob man sein Bike dort irgendwo unterstellen kann, und welche - wo auf dem Westweg liegen. Seinen Schlafsack muss man ja eh mitnehmen..
> 
> LG
> Maurice



Habe soeben erst Deinen Thread entdeckt.
Zum Thema Westweg kann ich diesen Thread empfehlen.
Wanderheime sind gar kein Problem, ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie schon gesagt, wenn Du anfängst alles mitzuschleppen verlierst Du auf den Westwegtrails sehr schnell den Spaß!!
 Eike hat auch meine ganzen Listen, vielleicht hat er sie Dir ja auch schon zur Verfügung gestellt, sonst meld Dich nochmal!!
Viel Spaß, lohnt sich sehr!!!!


----------



## mahaju (23. April 2008)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ja, schaut ja nicht schlecht aus.. 

Nur bleibt die Frage, welche noch am Westweg liegen.. Ich muss mich einfach mal mit den Daten zu den Hütten (wo sie liegen) und ner Karte in den Garten setzen und diese Studieren 

LG
Maurice


----------



## Deleted 4120 (23. April 2008)

Für die Unterkünfte kann ich immerwieder nur folgende Wanderbroschüre empfehlen die hier /siehe unten, zu beziehen sind. Dort ist eine Kurzbeschreibung des Weges mit den Tagesetappen (Wanderer) und v.a. allesn Unterkünften mit Preisen und Kontaktadressen entlang des Westweges aufgeführt. Einfach mal unten anrufen, die schicken Dir die auch mit der Post:

_Die genannten Broschüren und eine weitere Vielzahl von Wanderkarten bzw. Wanderbroschüren erhalten Sie bei:
WSP  Wirtschaft und Stadtmarketing Pforzheim
Geschäftsbereich Stadtmarketing / Stadtentwicklung
Tourist-Information Pforzheim
Marktplatz 1
75175 Pforzheim
Tel.: 07231 / 1 45 45-60
Fax.: 07231 / 1 45 45-70
E-Mail: [email protected]_


----------



## mahaju (23. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Habe soeben erst Deinen Thread entdeckt.
> Zum Thema Westweg kann ich diesen Thread empfehlen.
> Wanderheime sind gar kein Problem, ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie schon gesagt, wenn Du anfängst alles mitzuschleppen verlierst Du auf den Westwegtrails sehr schnell den Spaß!!
> Eike hat auch meine ganzen Listen, vielleicht hat er sie Dir ja auch schon zur Verfügung gestellt, sonst meld Dich nochmal!!
> Viel Spaß, lohnt sich sehr!!!!



Den Post hat ich noch garnicht gelesen 

Ne, Eike hat mir das nicht geschickt.. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen 

Ja, es werde ich morgen mal anrufen..

LG
Maurice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (23. April 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Den Post hat ich noch garnicht gelesen
> 
> Ne, Eike hat mir das nicht geschickt.. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen
> 
> ...




Ich hab grad nochmal meine Infos durchgesehen und wirklich noch was gefunden. Mail (~2Mb) ist unterwegs. Da ist auch eine Karte dabei auf der man gut sieht welche Wanderheime nah beim Westweg liegen aber da stehen leider nur Nummern drauf und Legende ist keine dabei


----------



## Grosser1609 (24. April 2008)

Unterkünfte am Westweg - was mir grad so spontan einfällt:
Badener Höhe: Naturfreundehaus
Hornisgrinde: Wanderheim Ochsenstall
Unterstmatt: Gasthaus Grosse Tanne
Nähe Ruhestein: Darmstädter Hütte
Nähe Kniebis: Wanderhotel Alexanderschanze
Richtung Kinzigtal: Bauernhof "Auf der Hark" www.Harkhof.de und Wanderheim Brandenkopf

usw...

Gruß, 
Martin


----------



## mahaju (25. April 2008)

Cool, danke


----------



## amerryl (16. Mai 2008)

Update zu den Hütten ohne Bewirtung.
Die Hütte zw. Forbach und der Badener Höhe, an der "Wegscheide"
eignet sich hervoragend zum Übernachten.
2- stöckig, Platz für mind. 6 Personen, Feuerstelle und
ein Brunnen ca. 300m Richtung Schwarzenbachtalsperre.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. Mai 2008)

amerryl schrieb:


> Update zu den Hütten ohne Bewirtung.
> Die Hütte zw. Forbach und der Badener Höhe, an der "Wegscheide"
> eignet sich hervoragend zum Übernachten.
> 2- stöckig, Platz für mind. 6 Personen, Feuerstelle und
> ein Brunnen ca. 300m Richtung Schwarzenbachtalsperre.



Ist halt aber auch für die erste Etappe von Pforzheim nicht wirklich weit!! Dann kommste da Nachmittags an und legst dich dann schlafen    !!!


----------



## Eike. (16. Mai 2008)

Du kannst ja die Abfahrt nach Forbach machen und wieder hochkurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (19. Mai 2008)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Unterkünfte am Westweg - was mir grad so spontan einfällt:
> Badener Höhe: Naturfreundehaus
> Hornisgrinde: Wanderheim Ochsenstall
> Unterstmatt: Gasthaus Grosse Tanne
> ...


Aufpassen: "Hotel Alexanderschanze" ist weder Hotel noch irgendeine Wirtschaft. Der Schein trügt... 
Aber 5km weiter auf dem Kniebis hast du unzählige Möglichkeiten an Pensionen und Hotels jeder Kategorie.


----------



## Grosser1609 (19. Mai 2008)

ist da gar nix mehr los? Ich dachte, so ne Wanderherberge wird da drin noch betrieben. Von nem Hotel natürlich weit entfernt....


----------



## jueh (19. Mai 2008)

Ist leider zu! Soll ja früher ganz nett gewesen sein...


----------



## Cook (22. Mai 2008)

Der Besitzer lebt in einer Parallelwelt, wenn ich es mal so ausdrücken darf.  
Der ehem. Kiosk daneben wäre eine absolute Goldgrube! Kreuzungspunkt B28/B500/Westweg und großer Parkplatz. Aber auch da wird sich auch so schnell nichts tun...


----------



## mahaju (22. Mai 2008)

Wieso machst du da nicht nen Kiosk auf??


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Majahu,


wollte einfach mal nachfragen.

Wie habt Ihr es gemacht und wie hat es euch gefallen?

ciao heiko


----------

